# Last Project...



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Hanging up my buckets and hoses and heading west for an eng M-F 9-5ish gig.

Commissioned to work on a wet lab revamp last Aug, approved schematics Sept and finally a month ago got the green light to start...great timing packing up the house and starting renos before sale.

Of course what they send me for equipment specs what they tell me they have ordered aren't what they received, "workplace safety", etc, etc, etc, throws the material count and size to pot...gotta roll with the punches.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Time Flies.....*

Bar is always open when you're back in town.....speaking of which.....we're due for a pint.....


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*U will be missed*

Willie once again the last few years we have connected and consider iba good friend .you have enabled me andnled me thru some deep dark rabbit holes...grrr
But I love it .u will not be around to grab a quick coffee or beer .I will deff miss you as will gta aqaria
And calgary will gain a great aquariest.
Hopefully once U get settled in we can see u on the forum anyways your stuff is always great to see and love the pics ....
Cheers


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Sigh......say it isn’t so. I was hoping you were just bluffing.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sigh*

I as well Cheryl ..... booo deff need a willie nite , let me know if anyone is up for a pint nite , I know willies been busy and a nine puckered owl...


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yep...no turning back...a pretty sweet deal was negotiated and I would be a fool to refuse.

Since 1990 I worked in various LFS and "installation/service" side jobs while attending university and post grad. After disappointing corporate jaunts working in my field of study, I found purpose and fulfillment making a career from this hobby in 2002.

With a young family, the rewards aren't worth the risks anymore.

Shaking the 24/7 shackles, I can focus on my family and with the "age and wisdom" deal with the corporate&political climate of a lucrative new career. When we find a place to settle and build upon, I will finally get to build my own frikking dream system with no compromises.

I thank with all of my heart, the friendships, those whom I have collaborated with, past and present clients, suppliers, those that will listen to my ramblings etc, the pleasure and honour has been all mine.

It's not a goodbye, just a change in geographical location. 

For sure I'll keep popping in GTAA...unless I do something that garners me the BANHAMMER...BAHAHA!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

best of luck on this new chapter!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Turtle system plumbed. One down, 2 to go.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Man... dunno why some pics upload in a different orientation from the phone...sry folks


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

wtac said:


> Man... dunno why some pics upload in a different orientation from the phone...sry folks


No worries, I can turn the monitor to compensate for that.
Man, you will be missed. I always enjoyed reading your expert advises. 
I wish you good luck at the new place and new career.


----------

